

Audio interview: Riak, Riak Search, and moving from BitBucket to GitHub - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/1525527959/episode-0-4-0-riak-revisited-with-andy-gross-mark-philli

======
look_lookatme
I just want to say that The Changelog is doing great work right now. The guys
are curious and seem to be working hard. Good stuff.

